# playing MP3 files in fedora-9



## jack son (Aug 27, 2008)

hello,
I'm using a fedora-9 system.whenever i try to play a video the Totem movie player asks for MPEG-1and MPEG-2 plugins.could anybody give me the links where i can download these plugins?any more suggestions are appreciably invited?thank u .


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Go to this site. This is "Fedora 9 Tips and Tricks (v0.4)". It shows how to install xmms (and several others). Redhat does not distribute an mp3 player because of license issues. You, the end user, will have to install them yourself. I like xmms as a player, it works fine for me and knows how to set up playlist.

http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/f9-tips.php

If you are playing videos (DVD's etc), there is a how to on on installing mplayer, xine, or vcl. There are instructions on how to get Firefox to play youtube. There are even instructions on installing IE4.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Go to this site. This is "Fedora 9 Tips and Tricks (v0.4)". It shows how to install xmms (and several others). Redhat does not distribute an mp3 player because of license issues. You, the end user, will have to install them yourself. I like xmms as a player, it works fine for me and knows how to set up playlist.

http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/f9-tips.php

If you are playing videos (DVD's etc), there is a how to on on installing mplayer, xine, or vcl. There are instructions on how to get Firefox to play youtube. There are even instructions on installing IE4.


----------

